# Applying polyurethane with a pump-up sprayer



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Lol, sounds like a novel idea. 
You'd have to roll or brush it out though. 
Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I have never seen or heard of that method used succesfully


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Once you thin it so that it can come out of a garden sprayer, you will want to do as Joe said, and be there with a roller so that it lays right and gets even coverage. A roller would be easier, yet you will want to be careful not to cause air bubbles on you walls.


----------

